# BSOD BugCheck 0x124_GenuineIntel



## Gacekthebat (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I'm seeking help for a Win7 BSOD. It started about a month ago, first time during gaming. The game displayed artifacts and froze. After a reboot none of the games installed would run. I was running Win7 Home Premium 64bit and Win XP 32bit SP3. Problem occured in both OS.

System:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit full retail
CPU: Intel Core 2 [email protected]
GFX: Sapphire Radeon 5670
Mobo:Asus P5KPL 
Memory: OCZ Reaper PC-6400 4GB Dual Channel
Power Suppy:Modecom Feel 400Watt

I formated the HDD, performed a clean install of Win 7 64bit Home Premium.As long as there is no display driver installed the computer is fully operable. As soon as I download ATI display drivers, install them, reboot and run a game(or any other application that needs more resources (Photoshop, PowerDVD, Lightroom, etc.) system freezes. After a reboot, info about sever error is displayed...

I tested RAM with memtest86+ and Windows Memory Diagnostic.In Memtest86+ One of the sticks produces an error despite memory bank it used, so it has been removed. However, it didn't solve the problem

I checked HDD with HD Tune (SMARTis OK) and MHDD (no errors, bad secotrs, etc.)

Using OCCT I performed an hour long CPU stress test - no errors or BSOD

-Using OCCT I performed a GPU stress test - system froze after a couple of minnutes.

When the BSOD occured for the first time I had been using ASUS Radeon X1950Pro,whin was replaced with 5670 mentioned above.

I swapped the momory, hdd, power supply and GPU(twice),each time installing Win7 from a scratch. BSOD still persists.

Using WinDBG I gathered following info:

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa800297a038, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`02fb96f0 fffff800`03111a79 : fffffa80`0297a010 fffffa80`018d5680 00000000`000007ff 00000000`00000030 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`02fb9c10 fffff800`02ff35a7 : fffffa80`0297a010 fffff800`0306c5f8 fffffa80`018d5680 fffff8a0`001db8e0 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`02fb9c40 fffff800`02f5bb85 : fffff800`030ce360 fffff800`03074580 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`018d5680 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`02fb9c80 fffff800`02ed4861 : fffff800`0331f500 fffff800`02f5bb60 fffffa80`018d5680 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`02fb9cb0 fffff800`0316ca86 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`018d5680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`018c26f0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`02fb9d40 fffff800`02ea5b06 : fffff880`009e6180 fffffa80`018d5680 fffff880`009f0f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02fb9d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02fba000 fffff880`02fb4000 fffff880`02fb92c0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16



STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME: hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm hardware
start end module name
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list


Could you please help me with that problem?

Thanks inadvance!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks on all *6* dumps are the same - 

*0x124* = WHEA = Windows Hardware Error Architecture = unknown hardware failure

Info on 0x124 --> http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html


The WHEA Record -

```
[font=lucida console]
fffffa80`0297a038
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa800297a038
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cb30151792a8c9
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 7/30/2010 18:29:11
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa800297a0b8
Section       @ fffffa800297a190
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 0
CPU Version   : 0x00000000000006f2
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa800297a100
Section       @ fffffa800297a250
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : f2 06 00 00 00 08 02 00 - bd e3 00 00 ff fb eb bf
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa800297a250

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa800297a148
Section       @ fffffa800297a2d0
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSL0_SRC_ERR_M_NOTIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 0)
  Status      : 0xf200004000000800[/font]
```

There are 48 of these errors in the logs -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[5854]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-07-03T15:02:04.031
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The device, \Device\Harddisk0\DR0, has a bad block. 
[/font]
```

The system files show a single SAMSUNG HD103SJ 1 TB, yet there are 7 NTFS patitions. NTFS permits 4 per HDD -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Drive	C:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		49,90 GB (53*582*229*504 bytes)
Free Space	27,84 GB (29*894*496*256 bytes)
Volume Name	
Volume Serial Number	4485BA5F
	
Drive	D:
Description	CD-ROM Disc
	
Drive	E:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		10,00 GB (10*737*414*144 bytes)
Free Space	9,70 GB (10*413*817*856 bytes)
Volume Name	Programy
Volume Serial Number	58762DE4
	
Drive	F:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		6,00 GB (6*442*446*848 bytes)
Free Space	1,94 GB (2*085*945*344 bytes)
Volume Name	Swap
Volume Serial Number	0E912CB1
	
Drive	G:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		200,00 GB (214*748*360*704 bytes)
Free Space	164,37 GB (176*486*313*984 bytes)
Volume Name	Gry
Volume Serial Number	6CC01495
	
Drive	H:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		200,00 GB (214*748*360*704 bytes)
Free Space	156,48 GB (168*017*481*728 bytes)
Volume Name	Muzyka i filmy
Volume Serial Number	D4D0CC1A
	
Drive	I:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		460,00 GB (493*921*234*944 bytes)
Free Space	452,15 GB (485*489*291*264 bytes)
Volume Name	Zdjęcia
Volume Serial Number	A8060F5F
	
Drive	J:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		5,51 GB (5*911*867*392 bytes)
Free Space	3,46 GB (3*719*741*440 bytes)
Volume Name	Dokumenty
Volume Serial Number	141552F9
	
Drive	Q:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	Not Available
File System	Not Available
Size			Not Available
Free Space	Not Available
Volume Name	Not Available
Volume Serial Number	Not Available[/font]
```
`

Also run *chkdsk /r* on each partition and HDD manufacturer's diagnostics. If no errors, I suggest that you wipe the entire HDD with KillDisk and reinstall Windows 7.

HDD Diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

KillDisk --> http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/killdisk_imgburn.html


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jul 30 14:29:11.796 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.890
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0297a038 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 26 06:07:42.968 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.046
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0297c598 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 26 05:10:02.328 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.421
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`028748a8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul 22 02:29:58.140 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.218
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`027df8f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul 22 02:21:06.984 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.078
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`029e3038 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul  6 03:32:33.906 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.000
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02948038 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Gacekthebat (Aug 1, 2010)

John,
thanks for a prompt reply. 
I'll do what you suggested and let you know the outcome.
I've already done a low level disk check (MHDD), but I'll test it again using tools fromsamsung.com

Thanks and regards,
Marcin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Although I believe hardware failure exists, you can also test the software side by running the Driver Verifier -

http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Gacekthebat (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi,

John, I've done everything you suggested.
Started with ESTOOL check (Low level HDD test software delivered by Samsung) - OK. Then using Kill HDD I wiped entire HDD and installed Win 7 Home Premium 64bit from a scratch. I created only 4 partitions this time After reistallation, the system was updated through Windows Update, I installed the latest ATI Drivers for my GPU, turned on Driver Verifier (It was on for about 80h) and.....the BSOD are gone 
However, as you suggested, there seems to be some kind of hardware failure.
Although, once again I can watch movies and play games, after about 30-40mins of playing RAM usage suddenly goes up to 75-85% and I have to quit the game. What's more, lately, I discovered that my mobo can't handle more than one SATA HDD. I wanted to make a backup and I wasn't able to do that, because OS didn't boot ( POST was ok, but the OS didn't load, it froze). With one SATA HDD everything works fine. Any ideas? Southbridge problem?

Thanks in advance for replies!


----------

